# Pourquoi je peu pas mètre les photos sur ebay



## Bianca1 (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour. Pouvez vous maider . J'ai une boutique su internet . Plus une autre sur eBay et je peu pas mètre de photo avec iPad . Y'a t'il une solution svp merci bianca


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2012)

Peut être parce que tu fais trop de fautes d'orthographe... :hein:


----------



## Calderan (6 Janvier 2012)

et que tu ne donnes pas assez de détails sur ton problème ...
message d'erreur, taille des photos, ...


----------



## Bianca1 (6 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Peut être parce que tu fais trop de fautes d'orthographe... :hein:



Tes la pour faire joujou ?  

Je penser que ce forum étais sérieux ,

Je suis anglaise , ça te pose un problème ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------




Calderan a dit:


> et que tu ne donnes pas assez de détails sur ton problème ...
> message d'erreur, taille des photos, ...



En fait il ni à pas de bouton pour mètre la photo , on m'a dit parce que n'est pas flach player,
Y'a t'il une autre aplication à part flach player ? Ou on t'il résolu leur problèmes . Merci pour votre aide
Bianca


----------



## Calderan (6 Janvier 2012)

Flash_ (et c'est un mot anglais donc pas d'excuse pour mal l'écrire  ) _n'est pas compatible iPhone et iPad


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2012)

Bianca1 a dit:


> Bonjour. Pouvez vous maider . J'ai une boutique su internet . Plus une autre sur eBay et je peu pas mètre de photo avec iPad . Y'a t'il une solution svp merci bianca



C'est tout simplement parce que les logiciels ne peuvent accéder à la bibliothèque de photo de l'appareil. 

Il n'existe pas de solution simple aujourd'hui à ma connaissance.


----------



## Tosay (6 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> C'est tout simplement parce que les logiciels ne peuvent accéder à la bibliothèque de photo de l'appareil.
> 
> Il n'existe pas de solution simple aujourd'hui à ma connaissance.



+1

Si l'application Ebay ne propose pas ce système, tu ne pourras pas héberger une photo sur un site via ta tablette.

Perso, j'utilise Ebay (seulement sur iPhone) pour poser une enchère ou suivre une vente. Pour le reste j'utilise mon ordi


----------



## lineakd (6 Janvier 2012)

@bianca, en te servant de dropbox...


----------



## Aartoo (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour Bianca,
Ce n'est pas possible de mettre des photos sur Ebay à partir de ton Ipad,
Il faut que tu passe par ton ordi .  J'ai essayer plusieurs fois et je n'y suis pas arrivé.
Je pense que c'est à cause du Flash mais je n'en suis pas certain, je sais toutefois que cela ne fonctionne pas.
Bonne journée!


----------

